# O Scale on three levels



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

This layout is in its third year. Main level is 8' X 10' with 8 turnouts (7 remote, 1 manual) 3 sidings with power disconnect, and 2 reverse loops. Main level runs MTH DCS and LionChief plus locomotives. 
The upper level is one track with conventional locomotive and passenger cars. 
The lower level is conventional with 2 remote switches, and 2 sidings with power disconnect. 
The next part of this project is to clean up the wiring maze you can readily see in the pictures. I thought about wiring as I progressed, but did not organize it well. I do have all remote switches running on a separate power source so track power is not affected.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Layout looks good. :smilie_daumenpos:


But Wow...........

That is a mess of wire.
Good luck organizing it all.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

The layout looks good, Dan. You have a lot of action in a fairly small space.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Layout looks good, but the wiring...


----------

